# What are your home treatments just for you?



## heartandsoap (Feb 4, 2011)

I started the day off with a full hot bath. I added 1/2 cup of Himalayan salt and a bath bomb I made that had grapefruit EO and raw shea butter in it. 
Heaven is here on Earth. 
I used two different soaps  the first to exfoilate and the second for it's soft creamy lather. The only moisturizer I used afterward was for my face and that was an unscented body butter I had made. The bath bomb worked as a body moisturizer.
In the winter months I like to use an egg yolk and honey face mask once a week ( it tightens the pores and moisturizes) and in the summer I use egg white and honey as my skin is oilier in the summer. For normal skin you can use the whole egg.
I know a lot of info here is product based and that's great but do you have treatments that you do just for yourself ? 
I'm always interested in trying new things. When you don't have to worry about shelf life, etc.. it's kind of freeing to experiment.


----------



## krissy (Feb 4, 2011)

soak in a bath with a generous amount of bath bomb powder, wash with one of my awesome swap soaps, lotion up with whipped shea and cocoa butter, apply a comfrey root and ginger and arnica salve to my poor wrist and then go to bed.


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 4, 2011)

sounds really nice Krissy. 
My back and hands are ready for Arnica cream. I'm going thru the seed catalog now picking out things I can grow and preserve for next winter. I know Arnica grows wild here but would rather have my own. I'll post a list of things I'm going to grow once I've decided. As usual I'll be buying more seeds than I have room to sprout in the green house...we'll see what's hardy because early 'bloomers' are the first to get kicked out into the cold frame


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 4, 2011)

natural body butter is a godsend. My mother was getting professional pedicures but she was still having trouble with cracked heels. I decided to give her a weekly pedicure instead. I gave her some of my body butter and told her to use it every night and then put on cotton socks. One week later I was amazed. I showed up with something like a foot grater, that I thought I would need to exfoliate but the skin had rejuvenated. Almost nothing came off. When I was at the store shopping for the foot grater I saw a foot cream similar to mine but the difference was the water content.... theirs was mostly water and mine had none. Which is probably the same for most makers here.


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 4, 2011)

When I feel like it I make a mix of ground almonds, kaolin clay, cocoa butter & a tad of glycerine plus eo into a doughy ball. I use it wash my face & body. I really like it alot. Plain & simple but is just lovely.
Might even make some up today.


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 4, 2011)

I have everything but the clay  There was some bentonite kicking around here years ago. Will have to invest. 
So many hobbies ....sometimes the last time used is the decider if I'm cleaning the house .
I'm eyeing the western saddle and bridles, etc...now because I don't know if I'll ride again. I'm looking at the closet and cleaning up a space for soap.


----------



## Deda (Feb 4, 2011)

I use my sugar scrub in the shower on most days.  I've got old lady dry skin now so I can't exfoliate every day.  When I don't use the scrub I slather myself with vaseline.  Icky, I know, but it works.


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 4, 2011)

I like to shower too most days. Bought the sugar but haven't made the scrub yet. 
 I have vaseline gel but haven't used it often. Not even sure when I bought it.

 If there's a bath & body swap coming up I want to send you some butter and see if it works for you.


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 4, 2011)

I've read that tallow is more readily absorbed by the skin than vegetable oils because it's closer to our composition than vegetable/nut oils. I have no access to it but wonder about the toxins stored in fat cells. Pesticides on animal feeds and antibiotics, etc has me wondering. If I could source organic tallow I would love to try it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 4, 2011)

heartandsoap said:
			
		

> I've read that tallow is more readily absorbed by the skin than vegetable oils because it's closer to our composition than vegetable/nut oils. I have no access to it but wonder about the toxins stored in fat cells. Pesticides on animal feeds and antibiotics, etc has me wondering. If I could source organic tallow I would love to try it.


I have to disagree. If oils or butters got absorbed by the skin, you would gain weight anytime you use lotion or a balm. Jojoba oil is the most compatible with the structure of the skin. It's actually a plant wax and not an oil.


----------



## carebear (Feb 4, 2011)

I recently started violin lessons and it's aggravating my carpel tunnel - so arnica is something i've been using fairly often (and it's a bobsend)

For bath, I love epsom salts and a few drops of whatever floats my boat (I put into an ounce or two of oil with some PS or something).  Sometimes just the salts.

Love love love scrubs.  

Anhydrous body butters (natural or chemically tainted LOL) don't do it for me, I need that water content.  call it body butter, call it thick lotion, I need the moisture to be part of it.  and I do love rich lotions or whatever.


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 4, 2011)

Way to go on th Violin lessons ! I only ever aspired to the harmonica and my dog drowned me out every time  I love music but don't have that talent.

I'll have to do some scrubs. I have the gear just haven't done it.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I have to disagree. If oils or butters got absorbed by the skin, you would gain weight anytime you use lotion or a balm.



Just curious, what happens then? Where does the oil go when I use a lotion bar. This is the first time I've heard of that and never even gave it a thought before, I assumed it was absorbed.


----------



## Deda (Feb 6, 2011)

Carebear, very cool about the violin.  Tab, my youngest, has played since he was 7.  He was 1st chair in HS. 

My children are evil, they torment me, telling me that I told Tab go sit in the minivan to practice because the noise was so awful.  I really don't remember that happening.   :roll:


----------



## carebear (Feb 6, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> My children are evil, they torment me, telling me that I told Tab go sit in the minivan to practice because the noise was so awful.  I really don't remember that happening.   :roll:


you may not remember it, but somehow I can imagine it happenning...

my step son asked his dad "what's that"?  when is dad said that it was me practicing he asked "is it SUPPOSED to sound like that?"

LOL - but Kitten Love, I've only had 2 lessons LOL


----------



## krissy (Feb 6, 2011)

good for you CB, i wish i could do something musical! i used to sing a long time ago but always wanted to play piano. just never seemed like there was time or money, lol.
are you going to make a you-tube video and show us how great you are after you get good?


----------



## carebear (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL - no thanks.  When I signed up they went on and on about how a 50 year old student just had a recital...  I told them that if there was any mention of recital to me they'd never see me again!


----------



## Mayren (Feb 9, 2011)

I love Salt Bars and the "Oil Cleansing Method" for my face
a Clay Mask once per 1 or 2 weeks.

I am addicted to solid scrub bars either Sugar Scrubs with soap or
Lotion Solid Scrub bars for the shower. (& MUST have a good
absorbtion but barrier making lotion for after shower)

I really love a good hair conditioner  from liquid to solids
it's what my baby-fine flyaway hair craves to be tamed.

Soap... i have to use handmade soap because commercial
junk really tears my skin up and causes my eczcema and 
other sensitive skin issues to flare up. 

All this stuff, well I can't live without it anymore.


----------



## tlaborn (Feb 10, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE brown sugar scrubs and my soy body butter, Works wonders!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncfox527 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Face mask*

I recently tried a super simple face mask recipe that I am in LOVE with.....I've been doing it once a week this winter: Just add 1 tbsp honey with 1 tbsp aloe vera gel and put onto your clean face.  Leave for 15-20 minutes and rinse off.  It leaves my skin super soft!

I also use my sugar scrub a couple of times a week in the shower.....and slather on my body butter every day when I get out of the shower. It keeps my skin hydrated all day.

Another good facial mask is to grind up some oatmeal with dried lavender & rose petals until it's a fine powder.  Add some clay (I like kaolin) and some lavender & rose EO and store it in a jar.  When you're ready to use, just add 2 tsp of the mixture to 2 tsp of water or milk and make a paste.  Put on your face for 15-20 minutes and rinse off.  It's very gentle.    

~Tonya


----------



## Genny (Feb 17, 2011)

The last few months I've been trying something new.  I wash my hair with a baking soda/water paste, rinse with apple cider vinegar and then if I'm in the mood I'll do a herbal rinse.  
My hair and scalp has never felt better.  No winter itchiness, no static and I can run a brush right through my hair.  My hair is so soft


----------

